# Allied Seawind II



## welch (Aug 5, 2002)

Lately I have seen Allied Seawind II quite a bit in my searches. These seem to be affordable and look seaworthy, safe, and comfortable for two. We have decided to keep our house+belongings and ''try'' cruising for a year to see if we fit. Any comments on small boat approach, ''trying'' cruising, or Allied would be appreciated. David and Debra Walkup


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Welch, I have a Allied Mistress and took her from Toronto to the Bahamas, and on taking her further. The Allied''s are good solid old boats, very safe, stable, and somewhat slow. You can expect to spend a lot if you are planning to equip any older boat like that for extended cruising. You might want to check the Allied website for more information on the Seawind at http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Arcade/9282/ 

Hope this info helps Colin


----------

